

The Glassmaker Who Sparked Astrophysics - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/11/light/the-glassmaker-who-sparked-astrophysics?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom_feature

======
choffstein
Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey had an episode (#5) called "Hiding in the
Light"[1] that contained a fair bit about Joseph Fraunhofer.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiding_in_the_Light](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiding_in_the_Light)

~~~
brodney
And episode 8, "Sisters of the Sun"[1], covered Pickering and his
"colleagues", several women nicknamed computers, namely Annie Jump Cannon, and
Cecilia Payne.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sisters_of_the_Sun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sisters_of_the_Sun)

